# Denis SMALLEY new CD release of electroacoustic music



## Guest

Here's a great bit of news concerning a recent CD release of electroacoustic music by *Denis SMALLEY* comprising two new works and an older one: Fabrezan Preludes (2015-2016), Sommeil de Rameau (2014-2015) and The Pulses of Time (1978).

Check out the link below for some extracts and more details.
https://electrocd.com/en/album/5915/Denis_Smalley/Portail

And here for a brief bio:
https://electrocd.com/en/artiste/smalley_de/Denis_Smalley


----------



## Guest

Deleted post..................................


----------



## Mandryka

I’m wondering whether to buy this, I’m wondering whether I like his music. I’m listening to some CDs. We seem to have a collage of sounds, moments with different pitches and timbres, not much polyphony, most of the sounds obviously electronic. The piece I’ve heard which I like the most is The Pulses of Time - if there were more like his he would be one of my favourite composers,


----------

